# i need a cap for the timing viewing hole



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

I need the cap that goes in the green hex shaped viewing whole used to check the timing on an 84 rabbit gti, or what the name of that particular item would be


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: i need a cap for the timing viewing hole (chuckd1023)*

Same part was used on the 1990 Corrado, Have a dealer look it up. I cannot seem to find it at the moment in 1stvwparts.com


----------



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: i need a cap for the timing viewing hole (where_2)*

will do


----------



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: i need a cap for the timing viewing hole (chuckd1023)*

can't find one ....anyone have one of these or know where i can get one


----------



## tongboy (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: i need a cap for the timing viewing hole (chuckd1023)*

junkyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chuckd1023 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: i need a cap for the timing viewing hole (tongboy)*

found one at germanautoparts.com


----------

